# new hip and sciatica problem



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just had a new hip operation (6 weeks ago) my problem is that during the operation the surgeon has stretched my sciatic nerve. As well as the pain I now have foot drop, no one can say how long or even if it will recover.
Just wondered if anyone else on here has had the same problem and how they went on. 

One good thing is that my wife can drive the motorhome 'till hopefully I recover.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had plenty of painful problems with both Sciatic nerves due to a bad back injury. They settle down quickly after manipulation (Osteopathy or Chiropracty). I expect in my case there was a degree of stretching, hence the pain.

If I were you I would be seeking some answers from the Surgeon because you are in pain and facing uncertainty. You need to know one way or the other.

I would not wish severe back pain on my worst enemy, you have my deepest sympathy. On the bright side, I thought I was knackered at 35 with my back but being a stubborn, cross-grained beggar I got through it (but it took a long time).

Best of luck.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Keith,sorry to hear off your problem.The only advice i would give is to get plenty of exercise.I have had two hip resurfaces done ,one was better than the other,in fact with the second one ,the pain was just as bad as it was before the op
Don`t sit around,what i did in the evening while watching telly,each time the ads come on i would get up and and walk up and down the stairs.
I`m glad to say i can walk for miles without any effect.

All the best.

Les


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I was heading for the dreaded hip replacement, Surgeon shrugged and frowned and said the worse was inevitable. After 3 months of exercises the surgeon was very impressed and could find no signs of the graunching and grinding that was originally evident in my left hip. 2 years later still doing exercises and walking a good as ever.

Just wait till the evening time and throw a pillow on the floor and follow the routine for 15 > 20 minutes doing hamstring stretches as well, job done






Martin


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice regarding hip but my problem is my sciatic nerve damage. My new hip seems to be fine. I do walk about as often as possible so if I can sort out the nerve problems and the drop foot things should be ok.

Keith (sooty)


----------

